# I really need help



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

A few months ago my mom found a betta in an abandoned appartment she had to clean, it was in a plastic container that was covered in algae and barely had any water left in it, to the point where the betta was sideways just so it could stay under water, she brought the fish home with her knowing that I'd gladly take care of it, I had a small starter tank that I hadn't been using so I set her up there, over the months I've had her she's gotten a lot better, but some things in still worried about.
I've never owned a betta before and I've never really thought I'd ever get one but I can't say no when there's a dying animal even if it is "just a fish" 
I've learned a lot from Peaches, like how strong fish really are and how much personality they can have. Her colors have gotten much more vibrant since I've had her and after some research on betta (just Google really) I always make sure her find are spread and not tucked in (spread fins=happy betta from what I've learned) she loves watching TV with me or watching me play video games, I make sure the tv is quiet so that I don't upset her. 
Now why I came here for help...
She has black around her scales and her left gill doesn't look healthy I can tell her fins could also be better, I've tried medicine to help fin rot but it doesn't seem to be doing much, and truth be told I'm not quite sure what she has all I know is to me it looks like fun rot. I'm happy she's made it this far and gotten so much better but knowing that she is not her best self makes me feel as though I'm failing her.. I've been getting her premixed betta water since I don't know exactly how to mix the water myself, I'm going to ask my mom to buy some ph testers and try paying more attention to the little things that could hurt her, but first I need to know what those little things are..
I gave her new rocks but the decorations in her tank are the same ones from whoever had her before me. Id love some tips on how to make her tank better for her or have more enrichment. 
Please remember I've never had a betta before and she was in worse condition when I got her, I don't know how bad shes really doing and I want her to get better. So if I could be told exactly how severe her problems are and how to fix them I would really appreciate it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

She looks nice and healthy. The black you see is natural coloring. Anything wrong with her fins would be genetic and not anything to worry about.

Instead of Betta water, get a bottle of SeaChem Prime and use normal tap water. That is, unless there's something wrong with your tap water.


----------



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you that's a relief, I need to change her water soon anyway so I'll be sure to buy some!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I might be missing it, but I do not see a heater in her tank. If you don't have one, and the room you have her in is not at least 80f constantly, then for her long term health you should get her one. Betta are tropical fish and their water should be around 78 - 80 degrees. The heater you get should either be adjustable or preset, not one that stays constantly on.


----------



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm saving up to buy a heater, do you have any suggestions on what heater would be best for my tank?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

MyBettaPeaches said:


> I'm saving up to buy a heater, do you have any suggestions on what heater would be best for my tank?


It depends on the size of the tank. On my smaller tanks I run a few different heaters, it just depends on how tall the tank is. In the 3 gal I have a Cobalt NeoTherm 25 watt, it's an adjustable heater that's expensive. It's almost too long for the tank. My 2.5 gal tank has a Tetra HT10 in it. It's a very compact heater that's preset to 78 degrees, and is the most affordable out of the heaters I'm listing and is easily found at Wal-Mart and pet stores. I've had it for nearly a year now and it's still working great. I'm using a Hydor Theo in my 1.5 gal hospital tank. That heater is also adjustable but a lot more affordable then the Cobalt.


----------



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

Ok thanks!


----------



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

Rainbo said:


> It depends on the size of the tank. On my smaller tanks I run a few different heaters, it just depends on how tall the tank is. In the 3 gal I have a Cobalt NeoTherm 25 watt, it's an adjustable heater that's expensive. It's almost too long for the tank. My 2.5 gal tank has a Tetra HT10 in it. It's a very compact heater that's preset to 78 degrees, and is the most affordable out of the heaters I'm listing and is easily found at Wal-Mart and pet stores. I've had it for nearly a year now and it's still working great. I'm using a Hydor Theo in my 1.5 gal hospital tank. That heater is also adjustable but a lot more affordable then the Cobalt.


I'm thinking I'll buy the Tetra HT10
Is there any place in the tank that would be the best place to put the heater? Should I bury it into the rocks, or leave it above? Should I put it in the middle of the tank towards the back or in one of the corners?


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

MyBettaPeaches said:


> I'm thinking I'll buy the Tetra HT10
> Is there any place in the tank that would be the best place to put the heater? Should I bury it into the rocks, or leave it above? Should I put it in the middle of the tank towards the back or in one of the corners?



I usually hang mine on the back wall of the aquarium close to the filter, that way the filter will help the heater keep the tank evenly heated. You can put the heater where you want, and you can have it hang vertical, horizontal, or diagonal, but it needs to stay submerged in the water, so when you do water changes make sure to unplug it. Do not bury it in the substrate at all.


----------



## MyBettaPeaches (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you know what type of betta she might be by chance though?


----------

